# Just started



## Nefarious (Dec 26, 2010)

Start digging through the forums. Posts on technique by SnowWolf are second to none. The man has a way of explaining snowboarding in a way that helps you visualize and excel. Welcome to the boards.


----------



## Penguinchit (Jan 18, 2011)

Awesome. Thanks for the tip!


----------

